# e brake adjustment



## 1.8tjettamk4 (May 12, 2010)

i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t and the e brake doesn't catch until like the very top how can i adjust it to make it tighter?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Most likely under the console behind the hand brake lever there is an adjuster.
A good general adjustment is to set the hand brake @ 1-2 clicks and and tighten the equalizer adjustment until the park brakes start to drag (lift the vehicle up off the ground). This will ensure no dragging when you release the brake...


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

Not to hi-jack the thread but I have a similiar problem. My brake doesen't catch at all. The cables to the rear wheels are hooked up but I can pull them out some. How do I get to where they are connected to the brake handle? Do I have to take the console out and if so how do I do that? Is there one cable from the handle or two? The cables seem to run between the floor and the heat shield over the exhaust. BTW, my Jetta is a 2003 2.0L


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

There should be two cables going to your hand brake lever... I don't know exactly how to remove a MKIV, but if it is similar to a MKIII there should be some places between the seats on the side of the console which can be removed and uncover fastening hardware.. keep your eye's open, it shouldn't be that difficult. 

Keep in mind if your hand brake adjustment doesn't get them tight, than you'll need to replace your wires (they have stretched.)


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will hopefulle be checking the cables early this week. You do pull the cables out from the bottom right? Have a good one.:beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

out from the bottom? to remove, yet.


----------



## khartman2394 (May 20, 2009)

I found the problem, the cables were off the adjustment part. Thanks for all the help:beer:


----------



## murray.marquis (Jun 14, 2010)

*Remove e-brake housing 2001 VW Jetta 1.8T*

How do you go about removing the e-brake housing in the center console to make adjustments?
I attempted it last with no prior knowledge and found 2 screws on each side of the console, as well 2 screws
under the glove box, and steering wheel (revealing the gear box).
I cant seem to get past this. The screws I took out, loosen the housing, But I still cannot remove.


----------

